

Amazon CloudWatch Logs in Kinesis - neo2001
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2015/06/amazon-cloudwatch-logs-subscriptions/

======
neo2001
This is a brilliant feature! With some Kinesis ingest processes it would be
trivial to send all your "fresh" logs to logstash for example :D

